# Flugzeugaufgabe Physik



## babuschka (4. Dez 2011)

Ich weiss nicht wie soll ich das schaffen :Bahnhof:Kaum Kenntnisse und trozdem muss ich machen!
Ich biete um Hilfe!!!!

Ein Sportflieger fliegt in Richtung eines Turmes mit V =200 km/h.Als er 8km entfern ist (t=0) hat er den Wind V(wind)=95km/h genau von der Seite.
Welchen Weg legt er bis zum Turm (Grafik und Strecke) zurück, wann überfliegt er den Turm?
Java oder Pascal.

Für jeden Rat und Hilfe bedanke ich mich!


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2011)

> Java oder Pascal.



Ich würde es mal zuerst mit Mathematik probieren. ;-)


----------



## babuschka (4. Dez 2011)

Danke für Antwort!
Wo und wie soll ich anfangen???
Erstmal Aufgabe normal ausrechnen ?


----------



## XHelp (4. Dez 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/128258-flugzeugaufgabe-physik-biete-um-hilfe.html
Hat ein Thread nicht ausgereicht?
Und generell: was hat das mit Programmieren zu tun?


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2011)

DataX hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal Aufgabe normal ausrechnen ?



Das wäre sinnvoll. Ansonsten kannst du es ja schlecht programmieren oder?


----------



## Reality (4. Dez 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Das wäre sinnvoll. Ansonsten kannst du es ja schlecht programmieren oder?


Solche Selbstverständlichkeiten sind - wie ich immer wieder feststellen musste - vielen nicht sonderlich klar...


----------



## emailundlos (5. Dez 2011)

Stell dich doch nicht so dumm an, welches Flugzeug fliegt schon mit 100 Knoten? Was ist mit dem Wind bei dieser Aufgabe? Unrelevant. Der Rest geht dann mit Satz des Pythagoras (o. euklidischen Abstand) und dem Lösen einer Gleichung.


----------



## babuschka (5. Dez 2011)

Weg real = 8 км 

Geschwindigkeit real = sqrt(200^2 - 95^2) = 176 км/h 

Zeit = 8 / 176 = 2.73 min

Ich hoffe alles richtig!
Muss jetzt nur mit  Bluej versuchen , und dass ist ein großes Problem!
Danke im Voraus


----------



## babuschka (5. Dez 2011)

Stell dich doch nicht so dumm an, welches Flugzeug fliegt schon mit 100 Knoten? 

Sportflugzeug!

Was ist mit dem Wind bei dieser Aufgabe? 

Du fährst einen Fahrrad , wann bist Du schneller , wenn Wind ins Gesicht ist?


----------



## Kababär (5. Dez 2011)

Jetzt da du ja die Aufgabe gelöst hast, kannst du es auch programmieren.

So schwer dürfte das ja nicht sein. Das könnte ich glaube ich auch noch 
Und ich habe heute erst die If-Abfrage gelernt. 

Also einfacherweise Variablen definieren, setzen und die richtigen Methoden benutzen 

mfG


----------



## Final_Striker (5. Dez 2011)

DataX hat gesagt.:


> Weg real = 8 км
> 
> Geschwindigkeit real = sqrt(200^2 - 95^2) = 176 км/h
> 
> ...



Wo hast du denn diese Formel zur Berechnung der Geschwindigkeit her?


Willst du eine Konsolenanwendung machen oder eine mit einer grafischen Oberfläche?


----------



## babuschka (5. Dez 2011)

Leider nicht, da ich leider keine Kenntnisse habe.


----------



## babuschka (5. Dez 2011)

Wo hast du denn diese Formel zur Berechnung der Geschwindigkeit her?
Pythagoras , Flugzeug muss doch im Richtung (Hypotenuse) fliegen. Oder falsch?


----------



## babuschka (5. Dez 2011)

Pythagoras , Flugzeug muss doch im Richtung (Hypotenuse) fliegen. Oder falsch?


----------



## babuschka (5. Dez 2011)

Willst du eine Konsolenanwendung machen oder eine mit einer grafischen Oberfläche?

Ich muss dann im Excel Graphen (Flugweg) abbilden.


----------



## Templarthelast (7. Dez 2011)

Ich denke keine Uni wird von dir erwarten, dass du als Anfänger in Java das Flugzeug in Abhängigkeit von Zeit und Wind darzustellen. Löse das Problem doch einfach in excel.


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Dez 2011)

DataX hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss dann im Excel Graphen (Flugweg) abbilden.



Und was willst du dann für ein Java Programm schreiben?
Wie man das Ergebnis mit dieser Formel berechnet?


----------



## Helgon (7. Dez 2011)

Meint er das ernst?


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

Und was willst du dann für ein Java Programm schreiben?
Wie man das Ergebnis mit dieser Formel berechnet?

Ja, ich muss erstmal Formel bzw. Aufgabe im Java programmieren ,
dann noch im Excel den Ergebnis abbilden.


----------



## emailundlos (7. Dez 2011)

Treibstoff, Reisezeit usw. (Flughöhe am schwierigsten?) lässt sich ermitteln, aber doch nicht genau der Weg, das ist doch abhängig von allem möglichem. Cant tell if stupid or trolling schließe ich mich an. java komische aufgabe.


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

Helgon und emailundlos,
bitte erstmal genau Aufgabe lesen und dann blöde Sprüche klopfen.
emailundlos , mit Boing hast du dich selbst .....; das du keine Ahnung hast.
Ich hab um Hilfe gebeten, wenn nicht dann einfach vorbei gehen.
Die Aufgabe habe ich Wort wörtlich geschrieben .
Was ich wirklich brauche , Hilfe und nicht die Erziehung, bin schon groß genug.
Ich verstehe auch dass, einen "super" Spruch zu schreiben ist einfacher!


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

Schade nur , dass ich auf russische Seite viel weiter bin, ohne angemotzt zu werden.
Liegt das an Mentalität ????


----------



## XHelp (7. Dez 2011)

DataX hat gesagt.:


> Schade nur , dass ich auf russische Seite viel weiter bin, ohne angemotzt zu werden.
> Liegt das an Mentalität ????


Ja... bestimmt... vor allem weil du auch da Antworten bekommen hast wie:


> крокодил летит на север, сколько стоит килограмм гвоздей, если козырь пика





> а с таким отношением ни кто за вас ваши лабы делать не будет


usw. Also doch alles das selbe.

P.S. original thread hier


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

XHelp,

bin ich weiter da oder nicht????????????

Das was ich NUR sagen wollte und auf russ. Seite auch, KEINER braucht blaablaablaa.
Mann brauch eine Hilfe und NICHTS weiters!!!
Es geht NUR um JA oder NEIN.
Bomba hat alles richtig gesagt, (s. Original post von ihm). 
Und es finden sich IMMER paar Spezialisten, die seinen "WORT" sagen müssen.

Also XHelp man muss nicht NUR eine Seite sehen!


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

XHelp, 

was nun
habe ich gelogen oder nicht ????


----------



## XHelp (7. Dez 2011)

Es soll ja auch kein OT Flame hier werden. Bei solcher Aufgabenstellung und Eigeninitiative muss man egal auf welcher Sprache Kritik einstecken.
Vor allem ist das hier kein Chat, wo man nach 5 Sekunden schon auf eine Antwort drängelt.


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

Es soll ja auch kein OT Flame hier werden.
Um Gottes willen!
Bei solcher Aufgabenstellung
Original zitiert. 

und Eigeninitiative 
habe deutlich gesagt 0 Ahnung!
muss man egal auf welcher Sprache Kritik einstecken.
Immer gerne, aber immer höfflich!

Du hast nicht geantwortet, ob ich gelogen habe oder nicht???


----------



## XHelp (7. Dez 2011)

DataX hat gesagt.:


> Du hast nicht geantwortet, ob ich gelogen habe oder nicht???


ja, das habe ich nicht.

Thema sollte geschlossen werden.


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

ja, das habe ich nicht.

Wieso schreibst Du dann solche Kommentare , Verleumdung für einen  Team-Mitglid ist inakzeptabel .
Thema sollte geschlossen werden.
Hättest Du deine Kommentare gespart, wäre schon vernünftiger.
Zumindest eine Entschuldigung.


----------



## XHelp (7. Dez 2011)

Verleumdung? Im ernst? Du hast geschrieben, dass in dem anderen Thread nicht gemotzt wurde, ich habe dir gezeigt, dass es doch der Fall ist. Wenn du dich also aufregen willst, dann lese erstmal vernünftig andere Beiträge und schreibe auch selber sachliche und höffliche Antworten. Auf welcher Grundlage erwartest du jetzt eine Entschuldigung?


----------



## Helgon (7. Dez 2011)

Ey DataX, was ist dein Problem?

Kannst du kein Physik und willst die Hausaufgaben gemacht haben oder Hilfe beim Programmieren?

Wenn du Probleme mit Physik hast hilft dein Buch, ein Physik Forum oder auch Google, weil das jetzt keine unglaublich komplizierte, ungewöhnliche Aufgabe ist.

Keine Ahnung warum du hier jetzt so spammst (ich krieg alle 5min ne Mail, weil du hier was neuen Mist schreibst -.-").
Du machst dich immer lächerlicher.. "Verleumdung..."

Entweder stellst du jetzt ne korrekt ausformulierte Frage (dann kann man dir auch vllt helfen) oder hör auf son mist zu verzapfen, danke.

Bitte zu machen wenn da nix mehr kommt, das artet doch nur aus..


----------



## babuschka (7. Dez 2011)

Helgon,

ich schreibe Mist, kann sein!
Aber ein bisschen Recht habe ich auch. 
Wenn das keine unglaublich komplizierte, ungewöhnliche Aufgabe ist, dann poste bitte dein Javatext 
(das ist eigentlich das was ich brauche) und 
nicht das Simson Bild!
Google, mein  Buch haben mir nicht geholfen.


----------



## Helgon (7. Dez 2011)

mal von unten nach oben:

1) Das ist Futurama und nicht Simpsons 
2) Ich erinner mich an so ne Aufgabe in Physik in der 10ten oder 11ten Klasse. 
Poste die Gleichungen/Terme und ich schreib dir in Java was du möchtest, Deal?

PS: Javatext?


----------



## Dow Jones (7. Dez 2011)

Ich unterbreche euren Streit mal für einen Augenblick.

Als erstes würde ich der Einfachheit halber eine Klasse Vektor einrichten. Mit Vektoren rechnet es sich halt gleich viel schöner. Die Klasse ist bei mir sehr rudimentär ausgefallen, aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck:

```
public class Vektor {
    double x, y;
    
    public Vektor(double x, double y) {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;
    }
    
    public void normieren() {
        double laenge = Math.sqrt( x*x + y*y );
        x /= laenge;
        y /= laenge;
    }
    
    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return x+", "+y;
    }
}
```

Das eigentliche Hauptprogramm zur Berechnung der Flugbahn besteht eigentlich nur aus einem Teil zur initialisierung der Werte und einer Schleife, die solange läuft, bis der Turm erreich wird.

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        // initialierung
        Vektor positionTurm = new Vektor(0.0, 0.0);
        Vektor positionFlieger = new Vektor(8000.0, 0.0);   // 8000 meter Entfernung vom Turm
        double geschwindigkeitFlieger = 200.0 *1000.0/3600.0; // in metern pro sekunde
        double geschwindigkeitWind = 95.0 *1000.0/3600.0; // in metern pro sekunde
        Vektor flugrichtungEinheitsvektor = new Vektor(-1, 0);
        Vektor windrichtungEinheitsvektor = new Vektor(0, 1);
        
        double t = 0;       // aktuelle Zeit, startet bei 0
        double dt = 1.0;    // delta t, Zeitschritt (in Sekunden)

        
        // berechnung der Flugbahn während der Zeitspanne delta t
        while( positionFlieger.x > 0) {  // solange der Flieger den Turm noch nicht überflogen hat
            System.out.println("Position des Fliegers nach "+t+" Sekunden: " + positionFlieger);
            
            Vektor bewegungDesFliegers = new Vektor(0.0, 0.0);
            
            // Flieger steuert staendig auf den Turm zu, also berechne die neue Flugrichtung
            flugrichtungEinheitsvektor.x = positionTurm.x - positionFlieger.x;
            flugrichtungEinheitsvektor.y = positionTurm.y - positionFlieger.y;
            flugrichtungEinheitsvektor.normieren();
            
            // der Flieger fliegt nun während der Zeit delta t in Richtung des Turmes
            bewegungDesFliegers.x = flugrichtungEinheitsvektor.x * (geschwindigkeitFlieger * dt);
            bewegungDesFliegers.y = flugrichtungEinheitsvektor.y * (geschwindigkeitFlieger * dt);
            
            // leider wird er während dieser Zeit delta t auch noch zur Seite weggepustet,
            // und landet daher nicht dort, wo er eigentlich hingesteuert hat
            bewegungDesFliegers.x += windrichtungEinheitsvektor.x * (geschwindigkeitWind * dt);
            bewegungDesFliegers.y += windrichtungEinheitsvektor.y * (geschwindigkeitWind * dt);

            // nach Ablauf der Zeitspanne delta t befindet sich der Flieger daher hier:
            positionFlieger.x += bewegungDesFliegers.x;
            positionFlieger.y += bewegungDesFliegers.y;

            t += dt;
        }

        System.out.println("Ziel erreicht, nach "+t+" Sekunden befindet sich der Flieger hier: "+positionFlieger);
    }
```
In der Schleife wird dabei die neue Position des Fliegers nach einem Zeitschritt delta t berechnet. Je kleiner man den Wert für delta t wählt, desto genauer wird die Flugbahn. Die genaue Ankunftszeit des Fliegers berechnet das Programm allerdings nicht. Dafür müsstest du halt die Formeln umstellen.

Ich weiss nicht wie gut du dich mit Java auskennst, aber da das Programm eigentlich recht einfach gehalten ist kommst du hoffentlich damit zurecht und kannst es als Beispiel für ein eigenes Programm verwenden. 


PS: Die errechnete Flugbahn schaut übrigens so aus:


----------



## emailundlos (7. Dez 2011)

DataX hat gesagt.:


> bitte erstmal genau Aufgabe lesen und dann blöde Sprüche klopfen.



was hat das mit Boeing zu tun? Boeing ist eine weltweites Verkehrsflugzeug. Da sitzen keine Noobs drin.


----------



## Alph0r (8. Dez 2011)

Die Geschwindigkeit richtung Turm sollte IMO garnicht kleiner als 200km/h werden, da sich Kräfte in x und y richtung nicht gegenseitig abschwächen, das Flugzeug wird nur insgesamt schneller


----------



## Dow Jones (8. Dez 2011)

Alph0r hat gesagt.:


> Die Geschwindigkeit richtung Turm sollte IMO garnicht kleiner als 200km/h werden, da sich Kräfte in x und y richtung nicht gegenseitig abschwächen, das Flugzeug wird nur insgesamt schneller



Unter den Voraussetzungen, das die Antriebsgeschwindigkeit des Flugzeugs konstant ist, und das der Pilot kontinuierlich in Richtung Turm lenkt - doch, dann macht es schon Sinn, das die Geschwindigkeit in Richtung Turm kleiner als 200 km/h wird.
Die Kräfte (Antrieb und Wind) schwächen sich freilich nicht ab. Im Gegenteil, sie sorgen tatsächlich dafür, das das Flugzeug schneller fliegt. Aber leider in eine falsche Richtung. Deshalb entfernt sich das Flugzeug von der Ideallinie, weswegen auch die Entfernung vom Turm größer wird als eigentlich erwartet. Und dadurch wird auch die Geschwindigkeit in Richtung Turm kleiner.
Würde der Pilot exakt auf der Ideallinie (der Geraden) zum Turm fliegen wollen, so müsste er vermutlich ständig auf ein Ziel hin lenken, das um circa 45° - gegen die Ideallinie zum Turm gemessen - neben dem Turm liegt. Tut er aber nicht. Und selbst dann würde er sich nach Pythagoras nur mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 176 km/h auf den Turm zu bewegen.
Ich denke das passt schon so. (aber ich hatte auch nur 2 Semester Physik, und das ist schon eine Weile her  )


----------



## babuschka (11. Dez 2011)

Jungs,
es tut mir leid für meine Aufregung. War einfach nicht mein Tag!
Sorry!!!


----------



## babuschka (11. Dez 2011)

Dow Jones,
DANKE DIR!Grafik ist richtig!
Hab mit Kumpel am Wochenende zusammen gesetzt.
Er hat einwenig Ahnung mit Freepaskal:
Sei Ergebnis sieht so aus:

USES CRT;
var  n, m                                      : integer;
     VX, VY, VF, VW, POSX, POSY ,Alpha, dt, ST : real;
     Dat                                       : text ;

     BEGIN
        CLRSCR;
        POSX := -8000.0;        // Flugzeug 8km westlich  
        POSY := 0.0 ;
        VF := 61.111 ;     // m/s = 220 km/h
        VW := 30.555 ;     // m/s = 110 km/h
        dt := 0.01 ;       //  10ms
        n := 0 ;           //  zum Z‰hlen der Takte 
        m := 100 ;	   // zum Speichern 
        ST := 0.0 ;	   // Integrieren der Strecke 

        Assign(Dat,'E:\H_Hund_Dat.txt');
        Rewrite(Dat); 

        // FOR n := 1 to 20 DO BEGIN
        REPEAT
           IF ( POSX * ( -1.0 ) ) < 1E-6 THEN POSX := -1E-6 ;
           Alpha := ARCTAN(POSY/((-1.0)*POSX)) ;
           VY := VW - VF * SIN( Alpha );
           VX := VF * COS( Alpha );
           ST := ST + dt * SQRT(SQR(VX)+SQR(VY));
           POSX := POSX + VX * dt ;
           POSY := POSY  + VY * dt ;
           inc(n);
           inc(m) ;
           IF m > 600 THEN BEGIN
              m := 0 ;
              WriteLN(Dat,n:6,' ; ' ,POSX:8:2,' ; ',POSY:8:2);
           END ;
        UNTIL POSY < 0.001 ; 
        // END;
        Close(Dat);
        WriteLN('n= ',n:6,' POSX= ',POSX:6:1,' VY = ',VY:6:2,
                                           POSY= ',POSY:6:2);
        WriteLN();
        WriteLN('Strecke= ',ST:8:2, ' Luft= ',(VF*n*dt):8:2);
        READLN();

     END.
Graphik sieht genau so wie bei Dir Dow Jones! Danke noch mal!


----------



## babuschka (11. Dez 2011)

Helgon mein Bester; 
Deal ist Deal! Danke!
Wenn Du Zeit hasst und natürlich Lust ,
das ist für Dich (Brauche jetzt alles im Java), das was ich bei Dow Jones Pascal text gepostet.
Und noch eine Aufgabe :autsch:

program Feder_Masse ;

USES  CRT;
var   Mass, Acc, V,  F       : real ;
      dt, Feder, H, Vmax, t  : real ;
      n , k , q, ueber       : integer ;
      Datei                  : text ;

BEGIN
      CLRSCR;
      H     := 2.0    ;     // 2 Meter
      Feder := 400.0  ;     // 400 N/Meter
      Mass  := 4.0    ;     // 4 kg
      Vmax :=  6.264  ;     // mit Taschenrechner
                            // m*g*h=0.5*m*v*v
      V    := 0.0     ;
      dt   := 0.01    ;     // 0.01 Sekunden
      k    :=  0      ;     // Teiler f¸r Ausgabe
      q    :=  0      ;     // Testzahl f¸r Ende
      ueber := 1      ;     // ¸ber der Feder = 1
      n    := 0       ;     // Anzahl der Durchl‰ufe

      Assign(Datei,'E:/Fed_Mas.txt') ;
      REWRITE(Datei);
                         // Verluste = 80%
                         // SQRT(0.8) = 0.8944
                         // 2*Pi*f = Wurzel(D/m)
                         // Dauer an Feder = 0,31415 s
                         // 31 Wurzel von 0.8944 = 0.9964

      REPEAT
          inc(n) ;
          IF ( H > 0.0 ) AND ( ueber = 1 ) THEN BEGIN
                                // Gewicht in der Luft
             V    := V - 9.81 * dt ;
             H    := H   + V * dt ;
             ueber := 1 ;
             q := 0 ;
          END;

          IF H  <= 0.0 THEN BEGIN  // auf der Feder
             F := Mass * 9.81 + H * Feder ; // H ist negativ
             V := V - (F/Mass)*dt ;
             V := V * 0.9972 ;  // kontinuierlicher V Verlust
             H := H + V * dt;
             ueber := 0 ;
             inc(q);
          END;

          IF ( ueber = 0 ) AND ( H > 0.0 ) THEN BEGIN
                            // Feder wird nach oben verlassen
             Vmax := Vmax * 0.8944  ;   // = Wurzel 0.8
             V := Vmax ;
             ueber := 1 ;
             WRITELN(n:6, ' Vmax = ', Vmax:8:2,'  q= ',q);
          END;

          inc(k);
          IF k >= 9 THEN BEGIN
             k := 0 ;
             t := n ;
             t := t * dt ;
             WRITELN(Datei,t:8:4,' ; ', H:8:4) ;
          END;

      UNTIL q > 100 ;      // liegt nur noch auf der Feder

      CLOSE(Datei);
      READLN();
END.

Selbst Aufgabe kling so:
Ein Gewicht von m=1kg fällt zum Zeitpunkt t=0, mit einer Anfangsgeschwindigkeit=0. Nach einer Fallhöhe von 1m trifft es auf eine Feder von D=100N/m . Jedes Mal, wenn das Gewicht die Feder verlässt, hat es nur noch 80% der Energie, die es zuvor beim Berühren hatte. Zeichnen Sie die Höhe des Gewichtes als f(t) , bis sich das Gewicht nicht mehr von der Feder löst.

Wie gesagt Prof. will java , kein Pascal.( LEIDER)


----------



## babuschka (11. Dez 2011)

Graphik sieht so aus!


----------



## emailundlos (12. Dez 2011)

1. gibt dich nicht als jemand aus, der du nicht bist.
2. der code enthält keine formatierung noch ist er innerhalb JAVA-Tags geschrieben.
3. alles ist trivial.


----------



## babuschka (15. Dez 2011)

Helgon,
was ist mit Deal?


----------

